# Hardware zum Verkauf



## Kerkilabro (23. September 2011)

Verkaufe gebrauchte Hardware
Prozessor:         AMD Phenom 2 x4 970 BE 4x ~3,5 GHz 
                          Produktinfo: AMD Phenom II X4 970 Black Edition, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (HDZ970FBGMBOX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Mainboard:        M3A770DE ASRock 
                          Produktinfo: ASRock M3A770DE, 770 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Arbeitsspeicher:     Kingston Hyper X DDR3 CL9 Kit 2x2GB 1600 
                          Produktinfo: Kingston HyperX DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-27 (DDR3-1600) (KHX1600C9AD3K2/4G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Diese Hardware ist gebraucht, übertaktet wurde nicht. Es ist zusammen auf Werkseinstellungen betrieben worden. Gebrauchsspuren in Form von Staub ist am Mainboard minimal bis garnicht vorhanden. 
Diese Hardware nutzte ich zum/ als Spielerechner, damit kann man noch zukünftige Anwendungen Problemlos betreiben.
*VERKAUFT!
*


----------



## Crysisheld (24. September 2011)

Hallo, 

ich hätte Interesse an den Komponenten, würdest du auch für 110 inkl verkaufen? Immerhin sind die verlinkten Preise Neu Preise, da ist nen 40% Abschlag ganz normal, also für den Prozzi würd ich 70 das Board 25 und den Speicher 15 zahlen. Speicher ist im Moment eh sau billig (NEU), da kriegste 8 GB auch schon für lau. 

Also mein Angebot steht 110 EUR.


----------



## Kerkilabro (24. September 2011)

Die Hardware ist zwar gebraucht aber Nagelneu, sind keine 6 Monate alt. Deswegen rüttel ich an den Preis nicht rum.


----------



## Crysisheld (24. September 2011)

also mein letztes Angebot wären 140 inkl. Mit 160 EUR bist du einfach viel zu nah am Neupreis. Im Grunde bekomme ich ja nur den Speicher gratis und 8GB gibt es auch schon für 30 EUR . Hast du noch alle Rechnungen für die Bauteile?

Gruß


----------



## Kerkilabro (24. September 2011)

Habe ebenfalls eine GTX 460 verbaut aber von Gigabyte. Unter der Graka ist enorm viel Platz. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie das bei MSI ist. 
Hier ein Bild ImageShack  Musste es aus den laufendem Betrieb aus machen weil ich nur über eine webcam verfüge. Über die Versandkosten kann man sich einig werden. Sollte das Bild nicht angezeigt werden, werde ich es woanders hochladen!


----------



## Crysisheld (24. September 2011)

Hallo, ich habe mir das Bild gerade angesehen. Die unteren Slots weißen sind PCI, da ist Platz ja, aber der 2. PCI-E ist verdeckt, und der obere da ist das Kühlgerippe im Weg um eine Karte zu verbauen. Sorry dann hat sich das erledigt. Trotzdem danke!


----------



## Kerkilabro (26. September 2011)

Hardware ist noch zu haben. Kann auch im* Raum Münster* abgeholt werden!


----------



## Kerkilabro (28. September 2011)

Die Battlefield 3 Beta läuft darauf auch problemlos, also ich hatte bisher keine Probleme außer das man ständig vom Server gekickt wird aber das ist ja eine andere Geschichte und hat nichts mir der Hardware zu tun.


----------



## Kerkilabro (30. September 2011)

380 hits und keiner intresse? 

*PUSH*


----------



## FirewinX (3. Oktober 2011)

was würdest du nur für die cpu haben wollen?


----------



## Kerkilabro (5. Oktober 2011)

Da ich die Sachen nicht zusammen los wurde habe ich mir gedacht alles einzeln zu verkaufen. 
CPU: Steht jetzt bei Amazon zum Gebrauchtkauf. Amazon.de: Neu und gebraucht: AMD PHENOM II X4 970 BLACK EDITION BOXED 80€
MB: 20€ 
RAM: 20€


----------



## Kerkilabro (6. Oktober 2011)

*VERKAUFT! Bitte makieren als verkauft, danke!*


----------



## Crysisheld (6. Oktober 2011)

ok dann mach ich mal zu


----------

